# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  В автобусе анекдот

## tondoff

Бабушка с котомкой на спине
Мужика в автобусе спросила,дёрнув за рукав:
--Кхе,кхе,мужчина,вы выходите?Скажите мне.
--Да,выхожу,--сказал и глянул как удав.

Но бабушку ответ сей не устроил:
--А девушка,что впереди одетая по моде?
Мужчина злиться начал поневоле:
--Да!!,бабушка,и девушка выходит!

--А мальчик с девочкой,они-то будут выходить?
  А то ведь остановка уже скоро.
--Да будут,будут!!Сколько ж говорить?!
  Неугомонная бабуля--вот умора!

А бабушка дотошна,как на грех:
--Скажите,а вы спрашивали ребят??
--Да спрашивал я,бабушка у всех!
--Кхе,кхе,и что же эти люди говорят??

             26.01.13г.
© Copyright: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113012605189

----------

